# Sports Dog Type?



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

So I've been getting help viewing pedigrees (you know who you are,  but not sure if you want to be mentioned or not) and this particular mating between . . .

Otto vom Lübarser Schlösschen

. . . And . . .

Vonclarz Zsofia - Owned by Alfred Ulbrich

. . . Are said to produce typical sporty types of dogs. What does this mean exactly? The breeder seems to think that this litter is exceptional and will suite all of my requirements, the litter can be anything you want it to be from sports, police, companion etc. The litter has been born and there are a few males available and, although I am not a fan of them, I did fill out the application form and had passed the breeder's test!  I do like the looks of these dogs and they are fair priced and all, but what _is_ a sporty type of dog? 

There are other litters I like who apparently are better for my requirements but there is a major _if_ there because I am looking for a male, and with these other breeders x number of males have already been booked before the birthing so I may or may not get a pup there. Knowing my luck, those litters will mostly comprise of females! :crazy:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

What are you looking for?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

In this case, my guess is that "sporty" signifies Schutzhund prospect. 
Commonly high energy, high drive dogs.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

hunterisgreat said:


> What are you looking for?


I'm looking for a pup that's stable and well balanced. Typical German Shepherd temperament, courageous, intelligent, eager to please, defends what's mine, aloof with strangers, serious, has instinct and intuition and doesn't rely sorely on training, jack of all trades/all-rounder, and really, really, do not want a timid dog! I don't plan on doing competitive sports but will probably do some of it just to give the dog a job to do. I would want to do practical jobs with him like herding or tracking, guarding property/farm animals. I wouldn't mind doing protection sports but I'm not sure where to find training classes here. :help: I also think that it's heavily frowned upon in Australia anyway.

The breeder has been sending me puppy pictures and I'm trying not to fall in love with their cuteness! :wub:


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yoshi said:


> I'm looking for a pup that's stable and well balanced. Typical German Shepherd temperament, courageous, intelligent, eager to please, defends what's mine, aloof with strangers, serious, has instinct and intuition and doesn't rely sorely on training, jack of all trades/all-rounder, and really, really, do not want a timid dog! I don't plan on doing competitive sports but will probably do some of it just to give the dog a job to do. I would want to do practical jobs with him like herding or tracking, guarding property/farm animals. I wouldn't mind doing protection sports but I'm not sure where to find training classes here. :help: I also think that it's heavily frowned upon in Australia anyway.
> 
> The breeder has been sending me puppy pictures and I'm trying not to fall in love with their cuteness! :wub:


There is a Dutchy breeder is Oz Chris Jones, he used to breed GSDs and he does protection work. Why dont you contact him he should have a good idea were to find what your looking for.

You should check some of his dogs out too, he really broke the bank getting some real nice blood lines over there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Problem with words like "Sporty" is that it means different things to different people. In SchH/IPO, it usually means a dog that does not have a lot of real aggression (chances are, it won't engage a threat for real or bite a person for real), but has enough drive and energy and focus and engagement to do well in training. These are great dogs for people who are looking for a family pet that they can do IPO or other dog sport with. 

For some people, 'sporty' means extreme drives, no brain in their head, LOL, but if the breeder is using the term sporty as a selling point, my guess is that the former definition is the one they have in mind. A dog like that is a great dog for someone new to working lines and dogs sports to learn with. Then as they gain experience and confidence in raising and controlling a dog in bite-work, they may be looking at a more serious (less sporty - a dog that has more real intensity and agression) as their next dog to take their handling and training skills to the next level.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> The breeder seems to think that this litter is exceptional and will suite all of my requirements, the litter can be anything you want it to be from sports, police, companion etc.


 This is just in general, doesn't nessesarily apply here Yoshi, but just to give you something to think about.For me personally, I want to know where and how they gained the knowledge to be able to tell you these dogs are capable of any of that. Other then some Facebook pictures, what venues have they actively trained and been judged by others in? 

I have a hard time believing someone who's never trialed a dog in IPO telling me that's what they produce, or that their dogs could be police dogs just because they're German Shepherds. Companions, ok.

I just think that when you buy a dog, a lot of what you are paying for is the breeders experience and knowledge. Do you trust and believe them Yoshi? That's what matters. Its your money and it'll be your dog.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Problem with words like "Sporty" is that it means different things to different people. In SchH/IPO, it usually means a dog that does not have a lot of real aggression (chances are, it won't engage a threat for real or bite a person for real), but has enough drive and energy and focus and engagement to do well in training. These are great dogs for people who are looking for a family pet that they can do IPO or other dog sport with.
> 
> For some people, 'sporty' means extreme drives, no brain in their head, LOL, but if the breeder is using the term sporty as a selling point, my guess is that the former definition is the one they have in mind. A dog like that is a great dog for someone new to working lines and dogs sports to learn with. Then as they gain experience and confidence in raising and controlling a dog in bite-work, they may be looking at a more serious (less sporty - a dog that has more real intensity and agression) as their next dog to take their handling and training skills to the next level.


Well I already had a dog that was fairly energetic and (I think it's called prey drive?) was an insane retriever! He LOVED fetch and I mean he loved it. He would fetch his toys, sticks, junk, rocks, weeds etc. There was this one time I accidentally got one of his toys stuck in a tree and normally I would climb up and get it down for him but I couldn't because I had glass in my foot, and the doctors kind of teared it up to get the glass out, so for days he would sit out there staring at the tree or trying to climb the tree to get his toy down. I got it down eventually when my foot was a bit better. So would that be a sporty dog? 

I wouldn't say he was overly intelligent, he could learn tricks but had a very vacant expression. Didn't appear to have much initiative and was a bit shy, but loved it when strangers patted him, loved kids. Hardly ever barked at anyone. I swear he would pester a burglar for a game of fetch than ward him off. 



Steve Strom said:


> This is just in general, doesn't nessesarily apply here Yoshi, but just to give you something to think about.For me personally, I want to know where and how they gained the knowledge to be able to tell you these dogs are capable of any of that. Other then some Facebook pictures, what venues have they actively trained and been judged by others in?
> 
> I have a hard time believing someone who's never trialed a dog in IPO telling me that's what they produce, or that their dogs could be police dogs just because they're German Shepherds. Companions, ok.
> 
> I just think that when you buy a dog, a lot of what you are paying for is the breeders experience and knowledge. Do you trust and believe them Yoshi? That's what matters. Its your money and it'll be your dog.


I have no idea where they got their knowledge from. I would like to ask but I don't want to be rude about it either, as I did ask a breeder a few years down the track something similar and I think I offended them. Really don't want to be rude, it's never my intention anyway. :shrug:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The term "sporty" used for GSDs is specifically in reference to SchH/IPO - i.e., a dog that can do the sport, do it well, usually with high drive that gives the dog intensity in tracking, brilliance in obedience, and appropriate energy and commitment in bite-work, but as mentioned, does not have true aggression. Often, it is used in a derogatory manner to put down dogs that are not 'real' - real dogs may not have the same sportyness, but work in defense, and will attack and bite a person for real if the threat is real. I have only heard the term used in reference to working line breedings, and not sure how the term would apply to other breeds and other activities, if it applies at all. 

Sporty dogs are a lot of fun to work with, even if they are not 'real' (i.e. for them the protection routine is a fun game - they can still do it well and score well, and even some high-level competitors prefer the sporty type dogs). 
For what you want, sporty is fine, as long as they have an off switch and are balanced in their drives.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Castlemaid, I talk with experienced dog people all over the world, and in general I think your definition of "sport" dog is pretty accurate in terms of what we envision when discussing dogs. Doesn't mean that there aren't any high end sport dogs that are real and serious, but " in general" sport dogs tend to fit the criteria you stated, IMO.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up everyone! I will do more discussions with the breeders, hopefully they can match me up with the best dog for me. I will be honest with them and hopefully they will be honest with me!


----------

